# Copenhagen suggestions



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

As per title, off to Copenhagen for a few days

any coffee /cafe/ restaurant / must visit/ tourist etc

Recommendations appreciated


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Asgross said:


> As per title, off to Copenhagen for a few days
> 
> any coffee /cafe/ restaurant / must visit/ tourist etc
> 
> Recommendations appreciated


Coffee Collective have 2 or 3 cafe sites in the city (check the website for locations). Their coffee is great so i'd try them out.

It's many years since i was there (with small children so we didn't go for too much culture). I remember it as being very compact and clean and picturesque. You can pretty much walk anywhere. The standard of public parks/spaces is superb. I remember walking out to the "little mermaid" and coming back via some old fortifications and other historic sites. The opera house is stunning to look at. I think you can take a boat over to it. You can also whizz over to Malmo (Sweden) on train via the bridge.

Watch out for bikes - they whizz everywhere and it's easy to think your on the pavement when in fact it's a cycle lane! I certainly have fond memories of our trip there.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I've spent there last two years working and love the Forloren espresso - a third wave café

I could also get some nice medium roasted coffee at Østerlandsk Thehus at Nørreport

The Coffee Collective is a nice place, I used to visit the one in Frederiksberg

As mentioned, be very careful about the bicycles, they are fast and quiet, unfortunately I happened to ram it into an elderly lady turist who just stepped in my way :-(

Maybe you would also like the jazz pub La Fountaine in the inner city

The Christianshavn is very romantic with its water canals, old houses and houseboats,and let's not forget Christiania, the "free" town

A visit to the tower of the Parliament is for free (airport kind-of check at entry) with excellent views, also the former observatory called the Rundetaarn, and another tower worth visiting is in Christianshavn, of the Vor Frelsers kirke - probably the best views over the city

The Hotel Chocolat at Strøget offers very nice hot chocolate drinks and don't forget the Meyer's bakery at Magazin du Nord, very high quality rustic bread and cookies, also Rein van Hauten has high class pastries

And Peter Beier cholocatiere has really nice stuff, for me better than in Brussels 

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sprudge is a good source of reviews and recommendations, e.g,

http://sprudge.com/copenhagen-guide-44103.html


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I found coffee collective not as good as the coffee at the place which is within the main city library. That was awesome - best of all the places I tried and I had a good look around....


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

It is called democratic...


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> It is called democratic...


 check it out... If you want top coffee go straight there...also the cinnamon toast is awesome!


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Frustratingly Forloren was closed...









So a very tidy flattie at Original (top floor of Illum) they do a 'traditional' and 'modern' bean... The modern suited my taste much more (maybe a San Pascual or something - in the wrong company to be able to properly geek out).

Then Democratic. Beautiful Ethiopian espresso... That got a little lost in a Flat White (or double cappuccino as they call it).










Cheers for the great suggestions!


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Very quick chat with Democratic - they do indeed roast their own. They don't have their own roaster - so borrow one.

They've definitely got chops.


----------



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

What Nod said. That cinnamon toast...


----------

